# Burpee



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

this year was hoping to get an early start from seeds on my garden.

step one: build a greenhouse - complete

step two: obtain containers for seed germination - complete

step three: obtain heirloom seed to germinate - pending.

what is it with these folks? I ran into a similar problem, when I was going to do some fall potatoes from seed potatoes.that time it took over a month to get them!! Now I'm going on the start of three weeks for a shipment of seeds?!?

Am I expecting too much? Order on line. Pay on line. How hard is it to put packages of seeds in the mail? Should I not expect them to be shipped sometime the next business day?

who do some of you guys use for your seeds? I know some of ya'll do the plants, but I enjoy the variety I can get from seeds, vs plants from the local nursery, or feed store.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I buy my seeds from producers its a co-op in Bryan.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

BertS, 

I've had the very same problem with Burpee...but I still use them for some things which it seems that only they carry. 

Park seed, on the other hand, ships very timely. I ordered some seeds last week from Park and already have them while a Burpee order about three weeks old hasn't arrived yet. 

Like RB, I use local feed store for most of my stuff...but there are some varieties I like to try that have to be ordered. For example, I'm trying the Mirai corn from Park Seed this year...cause it sounded so good...too good to pass up.


----------



## Wordsaw (Apr 17, 2013)

It only happened to me once, but that was the one time I ordered potatoes. They waited to ship everything until after the potatoes had sprouted. I guess that makes sense, but I hated to delay the rest of my seeds so now I don't order potatoes online.

For the last several years I've ordered all my seeds from Baker Creek Farm. They only sell heirloom, non-GMO stuff.

http://www.rareseeds.com/


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Try & buy locally is the best advice. I buy locally & I know the seeds are fresh because I'm in there a lot & know there operation & the seeds are stocked at the right season to grow that plant.


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

I've used Reimer Seed (online) with good success.


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I order from Sustainable Seed Company, Territorial Seed Company, and for my Asian herb and vegetable seeds Kitazawa Seed Company. I get my stuff in 3-5 days or quicker. For bulk herb/flower seeds I order from American Meadows or Wild Seed Farms.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I order more and more from Territorial Seed Co. I like Springhill too.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

If you close to the NW side of Houston, Plants for All Seasons has seed Potatoes. The 249 location to be exact. 

I cannot comment on buying seeds online.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

as of today, no seeds, and no reply from an email sent early this morning.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

update: my seeds arrived in the po box yesterday.

now I can get to germinating in the new green house.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BertS said:


> update: my seeds arrived in the po box yesterday.
> 
> now I can get to germinating in the new green house.


I need a green house. Which one did you get? I wanna grow only 7L veggies.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Seems as if some of the seed co's in the North don't understand that we are harvesting while they are waiting on the ground to thaw!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I like to buy my seeds & plants from the region I live in.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I need a green house. Which one did you get? I wanna grow only 7L veggies.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=12657346#post12657346


----------



## Bluwave1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Look up Baker Creek Heirloom seeds. Biggest selection of non gmo around. Great service and fast shipping. They are in Missouri. I visited there place last year. Great people who love there seeds.


----------

